# 4th of July Weekend



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

I fished pretty much all of the 4th of July weekend up at the cabin. There was quite a few boats as you could imagine, but faired pretty well considering the fishing pressure and boat traffic. Here are a few pictures.....
17 inch Largemouth








20 & 19 1/2 inch Smallies


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nice pics!


----------

